# Stress



## Frank_Fedderling (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm thinking of starting an online support group, anyone interested?


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought that's what this site was....


----------



## Hockey (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought that was what Jack and Johnny and sometimes (if he is available) Jose were for?






Heh just saw Frank got banned.  What a _shame..._


----------



## reaper (Feb 18, 2009)

If you saw some the posts before they were edited, you would know why!


----------



## Fragger (Mar 8, 2009)

Guess I am lucky; Frank only got 12 posts in!!


----------

